# Iseki 2160 help please



## geoffmce (May 14, 2013)

Hi. Just bought an old 2160. Has a few issues that need attention. Been trying to find parts diagrams and workshop manual (I have the owners manual)
Any help appreciated.
The key areas
1) fix the weeping pipe unions from injector pump that lead to head
2) noisy gearbox - but this might be normal
3) the front axle pivot has slop so when steering wheel turned the axle moves first. 
4) rewire the lights and dash - someone has butchered all this.
5) check the 3PL hydraulics
Have already replaced the steering links, changed the sludge and oil filter (but I will change again in 10 to 15 hours), coolant, partially got the dash lights working
The engine compression seems to be really good even though its old.
thanks!
Geoff
Esk QLD


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

The TX2160's are great little tractors & "punch" well above their weight - The Iseki TX2160's are the same as an an Bolens G174/Iseki TX1500F - built in the same factory,same HP, gearbox, axles, diffs, pumps, linkage etc- the only major difference is some of the early series to maybe c.1981 use a K75 2cyl Mitsubishi engine whereas the later Iseki's mainly use a KB3 3cyl Mitsubishi.
Some manual gearbox whine seems normal on these machines (if it's 4WD, check to make certain this disengages correctly otherwise if running constantly in 4WD axle wind up/damage will result as 4WD should only be used sparingly/as required) - also make certain to change the hyd oil regularly to preserve the gearbox lubrication/life.
Here's a link to a Sevice/Parts CD manual currently for sale on Ebay US (I invested in one these years ago from a different seller to maintain my Iseki's )- http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bolens-I...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c234cb177#ht_508wt_1240


----------



## geoffmce (May 14, 2013)

Thanks MCTRAC
Just bought a manual from Ebay USA
Will change the trans fluid - this is one fo the jobs listed once I get manual
Others include front axle lube change and that slop in front axle pivot.
Will check the 4X4 disengages though i suspect that in past its been used a lot in 4X4 and as such this may have worn the transmission. I am hoping that good care now will prevent any transmission failure as I am not sure how hard it would eb to fix.
Many thanks!
Cheers
Geoff
Esk QLD


----------



## Muzza (Jan 19, 2014)

On Iseki 2160 or equivalent models if they have been left in 4wd for too long the drive line wind up force damages the too light front diff pinion bearings. If left for too long the teeth engage only on the tips destroying pinion and damaging crown wheel. Check pinion bearings.


----------

